# Register your own .ovh domain



## sv01 (Sep 30, 2014)

In the beginning, having your own extension to bring your communities together and making your mark on the root zone of the internet was just a dream.

In actual fact, it all started with an April Fool's prank in 2009, when Octave Klaba (OVH founder and CEO) announced the creation of the .ovh extension. In just a few hours, the company received over 22,000 requests to register .ovh domains. No more convincing was needed for OVH to make this dream a reality.

Choosing the .ovh extension means joining the community of 700,000 customers of OVH – the number 1 internet hosting provider in Europe.
It also means sharing the values of the group – expertise, close proximity to customers, innovation, passion, creativity and open-mindedness. We want to make domain names accessible to as many people as possible, and always at the best price. That’s why .ovh will be one of the most affordable extensions on the market.
http://www.nic.ovh/en/index.xml

direct link to order page

http://www.ovh.ie/domains/dotovh.xml

€2.99/year about $3.7/year


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 30, 2014)

Any news for private whois?


----------



## sv01 (Sep 30, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Any news for private whois?


No. At present the .ovh domain zone does not provide means to hide the information копирайт, 101домен of the domain owner. All information (name, address, email, etc.) will be displayed in WHOIS.

https://www.101domain.com/faq-ovh-Privacy.htm


----------



## Amitz (Sep 30, 2014)

Who the heck needs or wants a .ovh domain?


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## MannDude (Sep 30, 2014)

Amitz said:


> Who the heck needs or wants a .ovh domain?


People who, for one reason or another, didn't choose any of the hundreds of other crappy novelty domain extensions.

It'll be treated, at least by me, the same as a .info, .tk, .cc, .co, etc.


----------



## drmike (Sep 30, 2014)

What a POS extension.

Where is my pet extension .ego  ?


----------



## tdale (Oct 3, 2014)

Whats next .walmart? Useless.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> What a POS extension.
> 
> Where is my pet extension .ego  ?


The mention of pets inspired me to register both PET and DOG (I picked up 5 names since they were running a "5 ovh domains for free" promo yesterday)

Yesterday's launch of the .OVH extension was like many OVH product launches a bumpy ride.  The incident reports are worth a read: http://status.ovh.net/?do=details&id=7852 (tl;dr orders peaked at 100 registrations per second and crashed the ordering system and they had to rewrite their code on the fly and bring in 50 more servers to handle the load)


----------



## tdale (Oct 3, 2014)

Are they really selling that much? I chuckle at the domain ext .ovh... Its as worthless as the CVPS Swagger stickers... Lol.



DomainBop said:


> The mention of pets inspired me to register both PET and DOG (I picked up 5 names since they were running a "5 ovh domains for free" promo yesterday)
> 
> Yesterday's launch of the .OVH extension was like many OVH product launches a bumpy ride.  The incident reports are worth a read: http://status.ovh.net/?do=details&id=7852 (tl;dr orders peaked at 100 registrations per second and crashed the ordering system and they had to rewrite their code on the fly and bring in 50 more servers to handle the load)


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 3, 2014)

tdale said:


> Are they really selling that much? I chuckle at the domain ext .ovh... Its as worthless as the CVPS Swagger stickers... Lol.



The volume was because they ran a "5 free .ovh domains per customer w/ reduced renewal fees next year" promo yesterday  .  Registrations probably slowed to a trickle when the promo ended.


----------



## drmike (Oct 4, 2014)

tdale said:


> Are they really selling that much? I chuckle at the domain ext .ovh... Its as worthless as the CVPS Swagger stickers... Lol.


Those CVPS swagger stickers are good at the shooting range for target practice.

Does ColoCrossing have some too?


----------



## litespeedhost (Oct 4, 2014)

Thats great info.Thank you!


----------

